# algae eaters?



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

are there any algae eaters for an outdoor pond, like pleco's, that would be able to stay in my pond in the winter? i live in NE, where the weather can be pretty cold (5 degrees when i go to school now)


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

not really, anything that would be able to survive the winter will not be good to keep with goldfish and will probably end up eating them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

x-Golden-Lucy-x said:


> not really, anything that would be able to survive the winter will not be good to keep with goldfish and will probably end up eating them!


Lucy is right. BUT, why don't you buy a nice pleco and a tank to store it inside during winter months. Won't cost you a bundle. Maybe $200 - $300 fully equiped.

Just a thought,

Sponge


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

not a common plec though.. they grow HUGE and will attach themselves onto the goldfish adn eat their slime coat, when they are really big they can take chunks out the goldies! same with chinese algae eaters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Would a sail fin do?

Sponge


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

Sail fins get large. I have 3. one is 20" the other is 13" and the other is 1" you will have sucking problems with these guys too.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

any large plecs are a nono, as they would do the same as a common.
only good ones are bristlenoses and rubbernoses.. i think theres another..


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Bristlenoses and rubberlips are ok with goldfish (rubberlips being the better option) but neither will survive a winter outdoors.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

oh yea course, not in a pond though.. you could put them out there in the summer.. but then theres the job of catching them again.. you may have to go snorkling in the pond!


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya, Say no to the commons believe me in a pond they grow like mad and i only had a 300 gallon pond and it took me an entire week every afternoon for 4-5 hours just to catch that fool b/c he was so fast and he's back and can't seee him on the liner so i cna just immagine what it would be like trying to catch a small rubberlipped plec out of a BIG pond. I would try getting some snails and if you don't already get some (around 10 bunchs total) of oxygenationg plants helps compete with the algea for food. Hope this helps happy ponding!


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

alright so, i live in NC and i recently put a common pleco in my pond, i have no clue how large but its about the size of....a car, hieght and width, and ill post picture at bottem. anyways will the common pleco outgrow or be uncomfortable in the pond, i have around 10 goldfish in the pond currently... so.. hers the picture.


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

I know a fish that will eat algae plus they usually live in the same temp. with goldfish.... ever heard of the Hillstream/Butterfly Loach?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you are looking for one because of algae issues just try getting pond snails.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

The pond looks large enough for a common but have to worry about temp. I hear people use heaters for winter to keep water from freezing. I don't know if it keeps it warm enough for the plecos though. All plecos i herd of are all tropical and need to be at least 72 degrees.


----------

